# Ellie got her presents from her Santa



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

we did a secret santa exchange outside of chi people with a small group. Ellie got 2 packages from her Santa right on Christmas Eve. She got really spoiled. we really love everything so much !!! Thank you so much to Ellies Santa Kathy and Lluvia
Ellie and her sisters checking out the boxes when they first arrived. they were glued to that smaller box. they could def. smell the treats that were in there ! 


so many beautifully wrapped presents in here , wow !!! 





we started opening up all the presents right on Christmas Eve. everything we opened was so nice !!! we decided to save some of the presents to open till right on Christmas Day 



here's some more pics of Ellie wearing some of her new things she got 





here she is wearing her new LD Baby strawberry tank for the set she got . perfect fit with room to grow too . She loved playing with all the pretty ribbons 


our very first Green belts collar. it fits Ellie on the tightest hole and it fits Minnie on the second to last hole , so, they can share it


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

here she is in her leopard hoodie. ( its so hard to get a good pic of her , she's so active all the time ) 







susan lanci bow collar. I think the lighting is off but this color is really beautiful. its called wine and roses 



We finished opening everything right on Christmas Day. heres a pic of everything we got . Everything is so nice . all the clothes and both collars fit Ellie perfect. there are so many cute toys including a louisdog toy , I think the little pink dog is an Oscar newman toy and Martha stewart toys. Louisdog placemat and puppy bowls, perfect size blanket for Ellie , 2 sets of Louisdog baby tanks !! , a Louidog coat, things for me too , like cookies, candy and slipper socks, oh, and adorable Laineys Cookies, picture frame, ornament, oh, I know I am forgetting some things... leopard stocking... , and the LD baby bed that Kathy sent us earlier as a teaser gift ... 



here's that adorable Leopard stocking that Kathy hand decorated with Ellies name on it too . ( as you can see, I don't decorate for Christmas. its just Peter and I for Christmas and I don't have company, we go out.. cause my family all lives out of the area, so... I don't decorate really but this stocking is soooo cute. i'll have to put it up every year and I do have some others for the other girls too. 



Thank you again so much Kathy and Lluvia !!! we had a great Christmas Eve and Christmas. it was so fun opening up everything and it all was perfect. we love everything. yesterday, they all shared one of the big Teddy cookies and they loved it so much !!! 
I'll be taking more pics soon of Ellie with her new things


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wow so many great presents! Ellie looks stunning and I love that little leopard hoodie on her!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Wow so many great presents! Ellie looks stunning and I love that little leopard hoodie on her!


thanks Camille ! I love the leopard hoodie too. Kathy got it from someone who custom makes them on Etsy and I will be getting more for sure


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just love the wine and roses collar on Ellie. Such a pretty color on her!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> I just love the wine and roses collar on Ellie. Such a pretty color on her!


me too. the color is gorgeous and the bow collar is too. I think I will be collecting quite a few collars for Ellie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> here she is in her leopard hoodie. ( its so hard to get a good pic of her , she's so active all the time )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh I just love all of Ellie's things. The animal print sweater and SL collar are my faves! Love the Greenbelts collar too, Shannon always does such a great job. 

And wow Ellie has grown up. Her tan points have really come through, and she looks so muscular and even furrier. But most of all happy 😊. 

I finally got my love top, and Pretty Pet coat yesterday. And I lie them. Did you get your Sherry hoodies?


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh my gosh Ellie is so cute, she reminds me of my Ponyo!!! Ponyo has a little white tip at the end of her tail, too! The vet says (on her card) that she's fawn colored, but I don't think our girls are fawn. They're white and cream? I dunno... cute either way!

That hoodie picture is the best.

Looks like you guys had a great Christmas! Look at all those gifts!

What a happy pack!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy presents Ellie!! I love everything! And she got her 1st GB collar too? How exciting! I love the leopard slider Kathy paired with it! I think leopard looks beautiful with Ellie Mae's markings!! Really love the leopard hoodie too!!! I think she really must have been a good girl this year to get such amazing presents! 

Do you know if Melissa has shipped out our sherry hoodies yet?? Last time we spoke, she said PE was taking forever to respond to her but they finally did, however I don't know if the items are coming to her first?


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww your welcome! glad you loved everything!! Love all the pics!! Ellie looks so adorable in the outfits and collars!! I just love how the SL looks on her, loved the color!!! Will need to get Lluvia a wine n roses one  glad you liked the stocking, I had lots of fun decorating it! The cute little pink dog is actually by Susan Lanci, I think they are made much better hehe. I had gotten Lluvia a ON Yorkie toy dog and you can hardly tell it's a dog lol, it's all fluff  hope your girls enjoy everything! Can't wait for more pics


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ohhhh I just love all of Ellie's things. The animal print sweater and SL collar are my faves! Love the Greenbelts collar too, Shannon always does such a great job.
> 
> And wow Ellie has grown up. Her tan points have really come through, and she looks so muscular and even furrier. But most of all happy &#55357;&#56842;.
> 
> I finally got my love top, and Pretty Pet coat yesterday. And I lie them. Did you get your Sherry hoodies?


i really love that Leopard print hoodie that Kathy picked out for Ellie ! and the bow SL collar i love too. but i love everything she sent us !!! 

yes, Ellie has gotten bigger but she's still little . she will be 5 months old on Jan 8 th and weighs 2 pounds 1 ounce . her fawn colloring has gotten a lot darker since she's gotten older. i love all her white markings. yes, she's a happy girl who loves her home and her sisters and me. 

glad to hear you finally got your Love top and pretty pet coat. i dot my Pretty Pet coat yesterday also. i'm still waiting for the 2 Sherry hooodies. did you get your Pariero order yet. Melissa did say that Pariero has sent them to her , so i'm assuming they are still on there way to her. the Pretty pet coat fits Minnie perfect. its very nice ! i got all the hip doggie things too. Minnie and Tootsie have been wearing the hip doggie sinners and saints thermals today. i love the blue eyelet hoodies and the pink rose hoodies too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Oh my gosh Ellie is so cute, she reminds me of my Ponyo!!! Ponyo has a little white tip at the end of her tail, too! The vet says (on her card) that she's fawn colored, but I don't think our girls are fawn. They're white and cream? I dunno... cute either way!
> 
> That hoodie picture is the best.
> 
> ...


thanks Maddi ! yes, i was looking at some pics of Ponyo, and there coloring is very similar . i have heard all different discriptions for her coloring such as fawn, tan, apricot . At first the breeder had said ellie was white and cream, but her cream part really darkened up when she got older. Ellie may be alittle bit darker on the fawn part than Ponyo. Ponyo may be more cream than fawn. i love all the white markings . i love that little white on the tip of there tails !!! 

yes, Ellie really got spoiled for Christmas by her Santa Kathy and Lluvia :santa:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Holy presents Ellie!! I love everything! And she got her 1st GB collar too? How exciting! I love the leopard slider Kathy paired with it! I think leopard looks beautiful with Ellie Mae's markings!! Really love the leopard hoodie too!!! I think she really must have been a good girl this year to get such amazing presents!
> 
> Do you know if Melissa has shipped out our sherry hoodies yet?? Last time we spoke, she said PE was taking forever to respond to her but they finally did, however I don't know if the items are coming to her first?


hi Z !!! i know... Kathy really went overboard and spoiled Ellie. everything she sent her was soooo nice !!! yes, i was planning on getting Ellie a greenbelts collar and now she has one . Kathy's got great taste , just like you . that leopard hoodie is adorable . she had it custom made at a store on Etsy. i think i'll be getting Ellie some more of those !!! 
hehe. yes, she was a very good girl 

pretty sure the Pariero is going to Melissa first. i cant wait to get them


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww your welcome! glad you loved everything!! Love all the pics!! Ellie looks so adorable in the outfits and collars!! I just love how the SL looks on her, loved the color!!! Will need to get Lluvia a wine n roses one  glad you liked the stocking, I had lots of fun decorating it! The cute little pink dog is actually by Susan Lanci, I think they are made much better hehe. I had gotten Lluvia a ON Yorkie toy dog and you can hardly tell it's a dog lol, it's all fluff  hope your girls enjoy everything! Can't wait for more pics


oh, i didn't realize that cute pink dog toy is a susan lanci one. its sooo cute. i love all the toys you picked out for Ellie, and she does too !!! the bear one with the santa hat is sooo adorable. her sisters have been playing with toys along with Ellie. they haven't played with toys in sooo long, but i guess knowing Ellie had new toys, they wanted to join in and play too . 
More pics are coming soon


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i really love that Leopard print hoodie that Kathy picked out for Ellie ! and the bow SL collar i love too. but i love everything she sent us !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Ellie is still a tiny girl. I bet she'll have a little spurt again soon and then should slow down by 6 months. If I recall correctly I believe Ava was 3 lbs exactly at 6 months. And by 8 months 3.6 and she has weighed the same ever since. I think Ellie and Ava will be same size. But either way she's a beauty. 

Still didn't get my Pariero order yet. I may need to call them soon to see when will or did it ship. 

Oh I just adore the pretty pet coat. It's so warm and thick. And looks so nice with the Wooflink love top layered under😍. I'll have to take pics soon. 

I think I want the light pink nouveau or big bow SL collar. Seems like Ava has a lot of light pink things. I think it'll be a nice addition to her wardrobe.

I can't wait for spring 😊🌺🌸🌷


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh Ellie is still a tiny girl. I bet she'll have a little spurt again soon and then should slow down by 6 months. If I recall correctly I believe Ava was 3 lbs exactly at 6 months. And by 8 months 3.6 and she has weighed the same ever since. I think Ellie and Ava will be same size. But either way she's a beauty.
> 
> Still didn't get my Pariero order yet. I may need to call them soon to see when will or did it ship.
> 
> ...


that's what I was thinking, that Ellie would be no bigger than 3 1/2 pounds when full grown at 18 months old. but, we shall see .... 
I saw that the Japan Pariero site was having a sale. no sale on the US site though. i'm going to take a break from buying things though I think. we have enough here. except , I may be tempted into buying more SL collars. hehe. 
we have that light pink ( puppy pink ) collar on order in the crystal rocks style. now, we need a tailbow style. my favorite styles are crystal rocks, tailbow , and big bow, but.. they are all beautiful ! I think Ellie will also need a leopard one... not sure what style I will pick for that one... maybe the tailbow style.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh so cute,they got more presents than i did


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

michele said:


> oh so cute,they got more presents than i did


thanks Michele , hahaha. I know... she got way more presents than I ever have too


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My pups most certainly got more than I did too (-;


----------

